# Carmen Marie Knights



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just wanted to say well done to one of UK pro female Bodybuilders Carmen Knights she has made the switch from Figure to bodybuilding and placed 9th out of 18 i think that is an amazing result and deserves some recognition. She beat a good few seasoned competetors.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Carmen did great in the tampa pro show, its hard for any competitor outside the us to compete in america. Hopefully she will carry on this sucess and keep in the for front of judges minds, improving each time she was a great figure girl and has the tools to be a fab bodybuilder

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Just as you do too Miss Grice!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Just as you do too Miss Grice!


i have alot of growing to do to hang with the big girls

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

lovely photo of carmen


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> i have alot of growing to do to hang with the big girls
> 
> xx


not as much as you think.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I still have the 10lb to regain that i lost between the two universes


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

muscle memory is an amazing thing i am sure when you set the goal to acheive the added memory it won't take long at all...


----------

